# Haywire Heart



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

A friend of mine, a few years younger than me & in pretty good shape, had heart failure while running a 5k a couple years ago. He received CPR right away, & his primary care physician was running just a few hundred yards behind him (it was a God thing). He recovered & now has a pace-maker. He's prescribed to do moderate exercise.

So I've been thinking about this situation with healthy endurance athletes in middle to late age experiencing heart problems. I ran across this book & I'm reading it now. Pretty detailed explanations, but still accessible for laymen with some basic biology understanding.

Any thoughts, experiences, or comments?

The Haywire Heart: How too much exercise can kill you, and what you can do to protect your heart https://www.amazon.com/dp/1937715671/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_KdfozbMD4B7KR

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

burtronix said:


> A friend of mine, a few years younger than me & in pretty good shape, had heart failure while running a 5k a couple years ago. He received CPR right away, & his primary care physician was running just a few hundred yards behind him (it was a God thing). He recovered & now has a pace-maker. He's prescribed to do moderate exercise.
> 
> So I've been thinking about this situation with healthy endurance athletes in middle to late age experiencing heart problems. I ran across this book & I'm reading it now. Pretty detailed explanations, but still accessible for laymen with some basic biology understanding.
> 
> ...


Here is the original article in VeloNews:

Cycling to extremes: Heart health and endurance sports | VeloNews.com


----------

